# U20 WWC



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2018)

Mexico over Brazil 3-2.  Brazil misses a PK with a chance to tie it.  Games are on FS2


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2018)

England over North Korea 3-1.  The group of death has has the defending champs go down on day 1.  Both favorites lose!


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 6, 2018)

great game between Spain and Paraguay.  That 16 year old keeper from Paraguay had some amazing saves.   It wasn't enough though as final was Spain over Paraguay 4-1


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 6, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> great game between Spain and Paraguay.  That 16 year old keeper from Paraguay had some amazing saves.   It wasn't enough though as final was Spain over Paraguay 4-1


We are going to struggle with the possession and passing of Spain.  Our squad wasn’t built on technical players that’s for sure.  If we don’t get 3 points today it is going to be unlikely that we advance.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 6, 2018)

Germany 1-0 of Nigeria.  Tough game.  2nd half goal wins it.


----------



## beachbum (Aug 6, 2018)

Were struggling with Japan's high pressure today.  US transition is good but can't connect in the final third.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 6, 2018)

beachbum said:


> Were struggling with Japan's high pressure today.  US transition is good but can't connect in the final third.


The loss is what you get when you pick coaches through nepotism and players from a U17 team that didn’t make it out of group play.  They won’t beat Spain that is for sure.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 6, 2018)

If the youth ranks aren’t  a sign that the world has caught up to us then I don’t know what is.  The good news is we have the players.  We just need to clear out US Soccer so that we can bring in the good coaches!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 8, 2018)

Great game between England and Brazil ends in a 1-1 draw.  England scores in the first half on a PK.  Brazil equalized in the last minute of stoppage time.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 8, 2018)

North Korea over Mexico 2-1.  Everyone in the group is alive going into the final game in this group.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 12, 2018)

France is up 3-0 on Netherlands at the half and both teams are fantastic.  The world has caught up with us as far more advanced footballing nations now have pro women’s leagues.  The one thing that we still have going for us is the NCAA.  Even if our YNT selections are questionable the filter of D1 college soccer still feeds world class talent to our full WNT.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 12, 2018)

If there is a better young forward in the world than Emelyne Laurent I haven’t seen her.  Keroline for Brazil is probably second both are better than Castellanos for Venezuela.  I think Laurent plays for Lyon...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2018)

The US ties Spain 2-2 and doesn’t advance out of the group stage for the first time ever.  Spain was up 2-0 in the first half.  The US scores 2 goals in the last 10 minutes to make it interesting.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 13, 2018)

Didn't have chance to watch game yet but interesting stats - about equal in shots on goal, corner kicks etc but big.difference in # of passes and pass accuracy - something that is discussed often here - did the Spain .keeper have some.good saves?


----------



## turftoe (Aug 13, 2018)

Many of these same incredible players were on the US team that didn't get out of bracket play in the U-17 World Cup two years ago. 

Either the world has caught up, or we have a systems issue (coaches/player selection/tactics.)

Or both.

Looks like there's some college teams that will get their players back sooner than may have been expected.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Didn't have chance to watch game yet but interesting stats - about equal in shots on goal, corner kicks etc but big.difference in # of passes and pass accuracy - something that is discussed often here - did the Spain .keeper have some.good saves?


The replay on Fox Sports is worth the watch.  Most of the USA’s shots were in the last 25-30 minutes of the game.  The US press was easily broken by Spain in the first half.  With some fresh legs in the second half wore Spain down.  It was a valiant comeback attempt.  Shouldn’t have been necessary.  Glad to have our 3 missing players back for the season opener.


----------



## MWN (Aug 13, 2018)

turftoe said:


> Many of these same incredible players were on the US team that didn't get out of bracket play in the U-17 World Cup two years ago.
> 
> Either the world has caught up, or we have a systems issue (coaches/player selection/tactics.)
> 
> ...


System Issues.  The selection process for the youth national teams is political, thus, many of the top youth and college players are never invited to camp, let alone seen.  But also appreciate that the youth World Cup is just one big all-star tournament.  There is no prize-money, its just a drain on US Soccer's finances.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The replay on Fox Sports is worth the watch.  Most of the USA’s shots were in the last 25-30 minutes of the game.  The US press was easily broken by Spain in the first half.  With some fresh legs in the second half wore Spain down.  It was a valiant comeback attempt.  Shouldn’t have been necessary.  Glad to have our 3 missing players back for the season opener.


Saw 1st half only and Spain completely dominated the first half.  Had a zillion build ups and shots.  I was going to post after the previous game that Howell didn’t belong in the midfield with Villacorta and Demelo, not very technical, too many turnovers and bad touches.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Saw 1st half only and Spain completely dominated the first half.  Had a zillion build ups and shots.  I was going to post after the previous game that Howell didn’t belong in the midfield with Villacorta and Demelo, not very technical, too many turnovers and bad touches.


Agreed.  She was completely overmatched.  The powers that be love her though.  Pinto came in and was tons better.  Pinto doesn’t fit the profile that US Soccer tries to promote though. She comes from a soccer family and has a soccer brain but isn’t tall or blond....


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Agreed.  She was completely overmatched.  The powers that be love her though.  Pinto came in and was tons better.  Pinto doesn’t fit the profile that US Soccer tries to promote though. She comes from a soccer family and has a soccer brain but isn’t tall or blond....


although that profile seem to be changing if you look at the 15's


----------



## Justafan (Aug 13, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> although that profile seem to be changing if you look at the 15's


Just read that the U-15’s were outplayed by Mexico almost the entire game, especially in the midfield, then they out scored México 3-0 in overtime.  See ECNL thread (DA and ECNL). That does not  sound promising to say the least.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 13, 2018)

maybe the U20s are just non-technical "leftovers" from the old school way of development? u15s have quite a few skilled players it appears.  Agree still seems to be an emphasis on the most mature players at the younger ages.  That's short sighted.  Goal should be to develop the girls with most potential for the WNT.  Long term.  

At least they're in the tourneys.  Canada didn't even make the trip.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2018)

oh canada said:


> maybe the U20s are just non-technical "leftovers" from the old school way of development? u15s have quite a few skilled players it appears.  Agree still seems to be an emphasis on the most mature players at the younger ages.  That's short sighted.  Goal should be to develop the girls with most potential for the WNT.  Long term.
> 
> At least they're in the tourneys.  Canada didn't even make the trip.


Because Canada fast tracks there best to their full WNT.  Fleming is the best midfielder in the world and the US has nobody at any age in their youth national team system like her that I have seen.


----------



## splinter (Aug 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Just read that the U-15’s were outplayed by Mexico almost the entire game, especially in the midfield, then they out scored México 3-0 in overtime.  See ECNL thread (DA and ECNL). That does not  sound promising to say the least.


The US sent their U14 team to the Concacaf U15 tournament and had a few U13 players on the team as well.  Mexico did not completely outplay them in fact their goal keeper made some amazing saves to keep them in the game.  The 20 min OT was completely dominated by the US.  Mexico had their keeper punt it every play while the US played out of the back the entire game.  There is some serious talent in that 04 age group.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 13, 2018)

Very true re fast tracking MAP.  Fleming would def keep a player or two off the USA team if American.  We're glad she's not dual.

As for the u15 game - folks can watch for themselves here:  https://www.concacaf.com/en/under-15-girls/video/united-states-vs-mexico 

My objective eye sees the Mexicans outplaying the Americans in regulation with better skill and a high press.  USA has more speed but can't get the ball through midfield and a lot of heavy touches from the forwards when they do.  Mexico very relaxed on the ball without the speed and get around USA defenders a lot more than the opposite.  USA plays the ball back way too much.  USA lucky it goes to overtime but give them credit for outlasting a better (today) Mexican team.

Suffice to say Mexico's girls youth program has caught up with USA's.


----------



## splinter (Aug 13, 2018)

oh canada said:


> Very true re fast tracking MAP.  Fleming would def keep a player or two off the USA team if American.  We're glad she's not dual.
> 
> As for the u15 game - folks can watch for themselves here:  https://www.concacaf.com/en/under-15-girls/video/united-states-vs-mexico
> 
> ...


I do think at this age 14 year olds vs 15 yr olds from Mexico should be taken in to account as well.  Two of the US starters were U13 playing 2 yrs up.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 14, 2018)

splinter said:


> I do think at this age 14 year olds vs 15 yr olds from Mexico should be taken in to account as well.  Two of the US starters were U13 playing 2 yrs up.


Stop making excuses, we hate it when other countries do it to us, so stop.  How do you know Mexico’s were also not youngers?  

I’ll give you that Mexico’s players looked more physically mature, but that is beside the point.  So far I’ve only seen the first 30 minutes and it looked pretty even to me, slight edge to Mexico.  That is the point!  

Based on the nother number of girls singing the Mexican national anthem, I theorize that only 2 were Mexican-American players from the USA. Previously you’d see at least half the team made up of Mexican-Americans, and even then the games weren’t really that close.  Just the fact that Mexico was going toe to toe with the USA on the girls side is eye-opening.  

The world is catching up fast!


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 14, 2018)

Post match twitter opinion from Keith Costigan if you can read the thread good stuff imo 

Check out @KeithCostigan’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/KeithCostigan/status/1029130748471664641?s=09


----------



## texanincali (Aug 14, 2018)

US Coach is an absolute idiot.  She player her best player out wide on the left for the entire match and she hardly got a touch.  As for what happened in extra time, that player was moved to the middle and dictated the entire flow, while scoring 2.


----------



## MarkM (Aug 14, 2018)

Justafan said:


> How do you know Mexico’s were also not youngers?


Because several of the starters on the Mexican team play for clubs in SoCal and are 03s.  That's what makes this discussion so funny.


----------



## El Clasico (Aug 14, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Because several of the starters on the Mexican team play for clubs in SoCal and are 03s.  That's what makes this discussion so funny.


Are we still talking about the U15 team?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 14, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Because several of the starters on the Mexican team play for clubs in SoCal and are 03s.  That's what makes this discussion so funny.


A few of them are from Albion I believe.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 14, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Because several of the starters on the Mexican team play for clubs in SoCal and are 03s.  That's what makes this discussion so funny.


What’s your take, it’s not clear to me at least?  Did you read my entire post, because that was more of a rhetorical question?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 15, 2018)

Don’t we want the world to catch up?  Everyone acts like OMG...we lost, or we got out played. GOOD!!! I want to see the Women’s game grow.  I want our women’s teams to face adversity!  I think what is broken about the US System is the infatuation with NCAA.  That is a result of not having any other careers path in the game that can support a living wage. That is what really sucks!  I’m happy to see that the EU Clubs are investing in the Women’s Games. It gives our DD’s a more robust path of opportunities.  

You go global game!  Build, grow, prosper!!!  Because I know as you do, my DD’s and thousands of others will follow!!!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 20, 2018)

U20 World Cup Final is between Japan and Spain.  The loss to Japan and tie to Spain for the US team should no longer be viewed so harshly.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 21, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> U20 World Cup Final is between Japan and Spain.  The loss to Japan and tie to Spain for the US team should no longer be viewed so harshly.


Getting out of pool play is the absolute minimum expectation for a US team at ANY level.  We have to agree on that.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 21, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Getting out of pool play is the absolute minimum expectation for a US team at ANY level.  We have to agree on that.


I agree but the fact they lost and tied to the two finalists is much different then not getting out of pool play against weak teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 21, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree but the fact they lost and tied to the two finalists is much different then not getting out of pool play against weak teams.


Again at the absolute minimum they need to get out of pool play.  We are the richest country with the 4th largest population. Both games were winnable had the team been better.  Being better is within the control of the federation.  They pick the coaches who in turn pick and coach the players.  Had either of those things been better the US would be in the final.

Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## MWN (Aug 21, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Again at the absolute minimum they need to get out of pool play.  We are the richest country with the 4th largest population. Both games were winnable had the team been better.  Being better is within the control of the federation.  They pick the coaches who in turn pick and coach the players.  Had either of those things been better the US would be in the final.
> 
> Continued good fortune to you and your player.


While I put ZERO weight into how our youth teams do at the youth World Cups because of all the intangible factors that go into it.  I think ultimately the size of the US does create a logistical challenge that works against us with youth.  If the Youth National team is true to its word and focuses primarily on the DA girls, we will never have the "best" talent our country can produce on the YNT's because there will always be talent that refuses to give up a well-rounded teenage life (reference to HS soccer) in favor of a sport that has no economic future ... just college.

Ultimately, the YNT doesn't practice as a team for any appreciable length of time, they get called into camp, spend a few weekends or weeks together at various times of the year and are sent back to go play with their clubs.  They are learning each other when they are thrown into the crucible of competition as 13, 14, 16, 19 year olds.  We should give these kids a break, the system isn't designed to build the best team, rather, an All-Star team according some some coach's subjective judgement.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 21, 2018)

MWN said:


> While I put ZERO weight into how our youth teams do at the youth World Cups because of all the intangible factors that go into it.  I think ultimately the size of the US does create a logistical challenge that works against us with youth.  If the Youth National team is true to its word and focuses primarily on the DA girls, we will never have the "best" talent our country can produce on the YNT's because there will always be talent that refuses to give up a well-rounded teenage life (reference to HS soccer) in favor of a sport that has no economic future ... just college.
> 
> Ultimately, the YNT doesn't practice as a team for any appreciable length of time, they get called into camp, spend a few weekends or weeks together at various times of the year and are sent back to go play with their clubs.  They are learning each other when they are thrown into the crucible of competition as 13, 14, 16, 19 year olds.  We should give these kids a break, the system isn't designed to build the best team, rather, an All-Star team according some some coach's subjective judgement.


I agree with you, however, we still have managed to get out of group play prior to this year.  The only reason that we are still able to compete at the full WNT level is because of our minor league system AKA NCAA D1 Soccer.  Without the tireless dedication of the college coaches in this country we would be up $hit creek because the federation isn’t doing anything productive for developing talent.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 24, 2018)

US Soccer has a monumental task to change both the men’s and women’s program. From the MLS, relegation,  to how to best develop players, etc.  Now speaking only to the women’s program watched the U20 final. Love how these two teams play. The argument of what’s better DA or ECNL is valid but not the answer to the USWNT woes. Establishing a fluid style and  a similar curriculum across all programs  streaming through the nation is for me a galvanizing approach. It’s a big task and certainly one that has so many challenges. Not much we as parent, spectators, or fans can do in who US Soccer chooses for their roster but at least with players and a coaching staff in tune with a bonding approach in how the game is played can certainly move the program into a  positive direction.


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 24, 2018)

Japan played such beautiful soccer...here is the link to highlights :


----------



## oh canada (Aug 25, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> Japan played such beautiful soccer...here is the link to highlights :


Japan - no size advantage, no speed advantage, no strength advantage...just superior technical skills and great movement off the ball.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 25, 2018)

oh canada said:


> Japan - no size advantage, no speed advantage, no strength advantage...just superior technical skills and great movement off the ball.


Phenomenal team chemistry


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 26, 2018)

Team chemistry and heart is what wins championships in women's soccer


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 26, 2018)

so how is Japan’s Federation set up?  Do these girls play for respective clubs, get selected for Camps, etc like it happens in the US or is thier structure different?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Aug 26, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> so how is Japan’s Federation set up?  Do these girls play for respective clubs, get selected for Camps, etc like it happens in the US or is thier structure different?


Yes. Girls play for independent clubs or school academies. Japanese men’s league pro teams all have youth academies and many are starting to have girls youth academies too. Women’s pro league teams have promotion and relegation. There is a lot more corporate sponsorship of soccer in Japan. Kids in Japan that play soccer practice daily all year and specialize young. Just like Japanese academic students who go to night school on top of regular school, Japanese athletes play more organized hours than kids here. Technical proficiency, teamwork, humility and work ethic are valued in every part of Japanese society so it’s no surprise that those values show up on their soccer field too.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Aug 26, 2018)

oh canada said:


> Japan - ....just superior technical skills and great movement off the ball.


A description that cannot and will not be assigned the USA, as long as the people in charge continue to be in charge and persist with current philosophy.  Sickening and sad.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Aug 28, 2018)

Remind me again, if Promotion/Relegation works in every other country in the world, why does it not work in the USA?


----------



## End of the Line (Aug 29, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> A description that cannot and will not be assigned the USA, as long as the people in charge continue to be in charge and persist with current philosophy.  Sickening and sad.


Relax.  Not to state the obvious, but the WNT is #1 in the world and has been for many years since people first started claiming we're going down in flames to more technical teams.  The WNT imposed perhaps the most humiliating beat down in women's soccer history against Japan in the last WC and destroyed them again this year in the ToN Cup.  The U20 team, in contrast, was cobbled together with players who've hardly played together and was missing most of its best players who've moved beyond the kiddie pool to the full WNT, prefer to play their full college season, or are named Catarina Macario.   Stanford's and UCLA's U20s alone would probably beaten the Japanese U20 team.

The real problem with women's soccer in the US is the hyperbole from parents and fans.  When they're not complaining the US sucks because it lacks Japan's rigid structure and discipline, they're complaining the US sucks because it doesn't have Brazil's complete lack of structure and discipline.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Remind me again, if Promotion/Relegation works in every other country in the world, why does it not work in the USA?


The financial structure of US professional leagues (for both men and women) assumes that the leagues will be stable as long as the clubs can afford to keep playing.  There is some movement in the lower divisions, but it is based on finances, not success at the game.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 29, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Relax.  Not to state the obvious, but the WNT is #1 in the world and has been for many years since people first started claiming we're going down in flames to more technical teams.  The WNT imposed perhaps the most humiliating beat down in women's soccer history against Japan in the last WC and destroyed them again this year in the ToN Cup.  The U20 team, in contrast, was cobbled together with players who've hardly played together and was missing most of its best players who've moved beyond the kiddie pool to the full WNT, prefer to play their full college season, or are named Catarina Macario.   Stanford's and UCLA's U20s alone would probably beaten the Japanese U20 team.
> 
> The real problem with women's soccer in the US is the hyperbole from parents and fans.  When they're not complaining the US sucks because it lacks Japan's rigid structure and discipline, they're complaining the US sucks because it doesn't have Brazil's complete lack of structure and discipline.


Your hyperbole in the first paragraph diminishes your credibility for the second.  Guessing you didn't watch the games but just looked at the box scores?  In Tournament of Nations, Japan purposely started/played younger players, including the goalie who will not be the starter come WC.  Japan controlled much of both of those games.  Home field advantage in ToN too.  USA made some good shots/goals and they were good wins in both those games.  But there was certainly no "destroying" going on.   This is the mindset that sets up future failure.  Superiority complex despite reality.  USA's #1 ranking is padded by all of the cupcake victories they get over Concacaf countries (sans Canada) and other low-ranked countries.  E.g., next game...Chile.

Japan is also known for keeping youth playing small-sided into High School...5v5, 7v7 to emphasize skill/technique.  It shows on the pitch.  

Any reasonable person (and even most unreasonable) will concede that the World is catching up to USA women.  2019 WC will be Exhibit A. 

Last, I will give credit to Ellis for rotating a lot more players through the system and giving caps.  Some of it is due to injury but much of it is to get looks at different players; the way it should be for all these friendlies etc.  With the depth in the USA, there really shouldn't be players over 30yrs old on the team.  There is no Ronaldo or Messi (on the women's or men's side).


----------



## End of the Line (Aug 30, 2018)

oh canada said:


> Your hyperbole in the first paragraph diminishes your credibility for the second.  Guessing you didn't watch the games but just looked at the box scores?  In Tournament of Nations, Japan purposely started/played younger players, including the goalie who will not be the starter come WC.  Japan controlled much of both of those games.  Home field advantage in ToN too.  USA made some good shots/goals and they were good wins in both those games.  But there was certainly no "destroying" going on.   This is the mindset that sets up future failure.  Superiority complex despite reality.  USA's #1 ranking is padded by all of the cupcake victories they get over Concacaf countries (sans Canada) and other low-ranked countries.  E.g., next game...Chile.
> 
> Japan is also known for keeping youth playing small-sided into High School...5v5, 7v7 to emphasize skill/technique.  It shows on the pitch.
> 
> ...


Any reasonable person will concede that the US is finally separating itself from the pack for a change.  The reality is the US has been doing the catching up for a long time.  Before its WC win in 2015, the women hadn't won the WC in 16 years, and only made the finals once.  Since winning in 2015, however, the US has lost a single competitive match, in PKs to Sweden in the Olympics, who parked the bus because they could not compete otherwise.  The US hasn't lost *any* games in more than 12 months.  And although you say their record is padded because they play cupcakes, this isn't Fox News so you don't get to just make s**t up and pretend it's true.  The truth is the US has played every one of the top 8 teams in the world in the last 12 months and is undefeated against them and everyone else, even tinkering with new lineups and personnel.  They've played only 1 CONCACAF team besides Canada in 2.5 years (Mexico).  If you want cupcakes, though, look at Japan.  In the last two years they've played only 6 games against 4 teams in the top eight, with a single win against #8.  They've also lost twice to #9 and once to #10.  Japan can't beat anyone. It shows on the pitch.

I did see the games.  When you say "Japan controlled much of both of those games", what you really mean is they had a lot of meaningless possession that accomplished absolutely nothing and will never win games against superior competition like the US, or any top 10 team apparently.  We should definitely not do what Japan is doing.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 30, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Any reasonable person will concede that the US is finally separating itself from the pack for a change.  The reality is the US has been doing the catching up for a long time.  Before its WC win in 2015, the women hadn't won the WC in 16 years, and only made the finals once.  Since winning in 2015, however, the US has lost a single competitive match, in PKs to Sweden in the Olympics, who parked the bus because they could not compete otherwise.  The US hasn't lost *any* games in more than 12 months.  And although you say their record is padded because they play cupcakes, this isn't Fox News so you don't get to just make s**t up and pretend it's true.  The truth is the US has played every one of the top 8 teams in the world in the last 12 months and is undefeated against them and everyone else, even tinkering with new lineups and personnel.  They've played only 1 CONCACAF team besides Canada in 2.5 years (Mexico).  If you want cupcakes, though, look at Japan.  In the last two years they've played only 6 games against 4 teams in the top eight, with a single win against #8.  They've also lost twice to #9 and once to #10.  Japan can't beat anyone. It shows on the pitch.
> 
> I did see the games.  When you say "Japan controlled much of both of those games", what you really mean is they had a lot of meaningless possession that accomplished absolutely nothing and will never win games against superior competition like the US, or any top 10 team apparently.  We should definitely not do what Japan is doing.


You're new to this board, so ok, trying to make a big splash, I get it.   Here's a dose of reality:

March 4 2017 - loss
March 7 2017 - loss
July 27 2017 - loss
Nov. 9 2017 - draw (to Canada)
Mar 4 2018 - draw
July 29 2018 - draw

But I guess the wins in between against Russia, China, Korea, Mexico, Denmark and Romania make you feel indestructible.   USA will be favored to win WC 2019, and they should be...but it will be the most difficult WC to win ever.  Only snotty teenagers or elderly curmudgeons would argue that point.  Does the shoe fit?


----------



## End of the Line (Aug 31, 2018)

oh canada said:


> Only snotty teenagers or elderly curmudgeons would argue that point.  Does the shoe fit?


Aw, did incontrovertible facts get in the way of your narrative, so now you need to resort to personal attacks?  Your shtick might work with the kiddies in your classroom, but I'm not impressed. 

In response to your question, I'm neither.  I'm just a guy who appreciates the WNT and understands the sky isn't falling.  You're a guy who thinks the U.S. should model itself after a team that hasn't beaten a major soccer power (U.S., France, Germany), or even Canada in a non-friendly, in more than 7 years and is 4-15-2 overall against the top 12 since the U.S. handed their asses to them in the WC, with their "signature" victory one win (compared to 3 losses) against #8 Australia.  Japan couldn't even qualify for the Olympics because #17 China was too strong for them.

I'd say you should stick to teaching math, but apparently numbers and logic are too much for you.  You should teach philosophy instead.  "If the US destroys Japan but I'm in the forest, do all of those goals make a sound when they hit the back of the net"?  How about "I think, therefore I am...going to pretend Japan didn't lose to the Netherlands 6-2 earlier this year"?


----------



## oh canada (Aug 31, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Aw, did incontrovertible facts get in the way of your narrative, so now you need to resort to personal attacks?  Your shtick might work with the kiddies in your classroom, but I'm not impressed.
> 
> In response to your question, I'm neither.  I'm just a guy who appreciates the WNT and understands the sky isn't falling.  You're a guy who thinks the U.S. should model itself after a team that hasn't beaten a major soccer power (U.S., France, Germany), or even Canada in a non-friendly, in more than 7 years and is 4-15-2 overall against the top 12 since the U.S. handed their asses to them in the WC, with their "signature" victory one win (compared to 3 losses) against #8 Australia.  Japan couldn't even qualify for the Olympics because #17 China was too strong for them.
> 
> I'd say you should stick to teaching math, but apparently numbers and logic are too much for you.  You should teach philosophy instead.  "If the US destroys Japan but I'm in the forest, do all of those goals make a sound when they hit the back of the net"?  How about "I think, therefore I am...going to pretend Japan didn't lose to the Netherlands 6-2 earlier this year"?


My last retort...I'm bored by your prose.  Since you rang the school bell, clearly a kindergarten teacher passed you along to the first grade and ignored your inability to connect the dots.  Because I appreciated how the Japan U20s played the past couple weeks with wonderful skill and fantastic off-the-ball movement (any impartial lover of the game would see the same), then "I am a guy who thinks the U.S. should model itself after Japan".  Um, no.  Reread the thread.   1.....2.....3......4  Descartes could connect them.  Betcha can't color within the lines either.  Allez!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 29, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> US Soccer has a monumental task to change both the men’s and women’s program. From the MLS, relegation,  to how to best develop players, etc.  Now speaking only to the women’s program watched the U20 final. Love how these two teams play. The argument of what’s better DA or ECNL is valid but not the answer to the USWNT woes. Establishing a fluid style and  a similar curriculum across all programs  streaming through the nation is for me a galvanizing approach. It’s a big task and certainly one that has so many challenges. Not much we as parent, spectators, or fans can do in who US Soccer chooses for their roster but at least with players and a coaching staff in tune with a bonding approach in how the game is played can certainly move the program into a  positive direction.


This is a good article. Sorry if it was posted elsewhere but just read this today.
https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2018/10/3/17933046/failure-u20-womens-world-cup-symptom-bigger-ynt-problem


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 29, 2018)

http://breakingthelines.com/opinion-pieces/why-usas-youth-development-continues-to-stagnate/

More bad news for US soccer. The entire staff should be gutted.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 29, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This is a good article. Sorry if it was posted elsewhere but just read this today.
> https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2018/10/3/17933046/failure-u20-womens-world-cup-symptom-bigger-ynt-problem


Could not have said it any better. We definitely have a systemic problem here.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 29, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Could not have said it any better. We definitely have a systemic problem here.


The portion of the article that focused on the wrong players is the key to all of this.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 29, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The portion of the article that focused on the wrong players is the key to all of this.


Pointing back to a Coaching issue, starting with the Technical Director.  The USSF has a history of forgiving failure and/or promoting those that do.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 29, 2018)

The US population is upwards of 300 million people and we have not produced a top 5 player in the world ever?  That’s staggering.

Reasons-  poor develoment and our best skilled males are playing other sports line baseball, lacrosse, football, basketball, etc.

On the woman’s side the rest of the world is finally getting interested womens soccer.  We are already seeing the world catch up.  Soon our women will be middle of the pack like our men.  

You want to get better?  Have your kid trained in Europe or Latin America from ages 13 to 17.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 29, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The portion of the article that focused on the wrong players is the key to all of this.


And they did it again with the U-17’s.  Who woulda thought that you’d have 2 concacaf teams in the semis and the USA would not be one of them.  I only saw one player that had excellent touch, skill, and confidence with the ball at her feet (#20 with the frizzy hair).


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 29, 2018)

Justafan said:


> And they did it again with the U-17’s.  Who woulda thought that you’d have 2 concacaf teams in the semis and the USA would not be one of them.  I only saw one player that had excellent touch, skill, and confidence with the ball at her feet (#20 with the frizzy hair).


Her name is Sophia Jones from SJE (I think she was formerly from DeAnza Force) and I believe is going to Duke after high school.


----------



## End of the Line (Jun 28, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Your hyperbole in the first paragraph diminishes your credibility for the second.  Guessing you didn't watch the games but just looked at the box scores?  In Tournament of Nations, Japan purposely started/played younger players, including the goalie who will not be the starter come WC.  Japan controlled much of both of those games.  Home field advantage in ToN too.  USA made some good shots/goals and they were good wins in both those games.  But there was certainly no "destroying" going on.   This is the mindset that sets up future failure.  Superiority complex despite reality.  USA's #1 ranking is padded by all of the cupcake victories they get over Concacaf countries (sans Canada) and other low-ranked countries.  E.g., next game...Chile.
> 
> Japan is also known for keeping youth playing small-sided into High School...5v5, 7v7 to emphasize skill/technique.  It shows on the pitch.
> 
> ...


You are so stupid.  You actually believe that the more games Japan loses, the better they are, and the more games the US wins, the worse they are.


----------

